# Does anyone make their own baits? I do.



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

I was given the ok to post this here sto see if it could be a popular subject. I pour my own soft plastic baits and i just started painting crankbaits. i was just wondering if anyone else around here made their own stuff. Anything from jigs to plastics whatever, post up some pics. Here are some of my latested creations.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice!! :thumbup: If you dont mind, could you give me a little background on how you made the crankbaits?


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

nice work! i often wish i'd invented the zoom superfluke! i'd be retired... HA! do you mold lipless too? Ron


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great work. I've wanted to dive into that myself but keep putting it off.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

only thing ive ever made is lead weights. and flys. id be interested in buying some of the crank baits(if they are for sale ) ahaha


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I tie bucktail jigs of all sizes. As far as crankbaits I think he only paints them.


----------



## jsmith4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Those look awesome!!
where do u get the plastic to make the plastic lures? I tried melting old lures but it didnt work out to well for me.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

as far as the crankbaits go these are repaints of some i had in the ol plano. i will be buying some crankbait blanks soon and i have read how-tos on how to create my own i just dont have the time right now. as far as the plastics and molds go i have bought some and made some they rand from Durham's water putty to RTV silicon to CNC aluminum. i am part of bearsbaits forum he has a store and that's where i get some of my stuff. there is also del-mart, Lure Craft, as far as buying supplies for some great info tackleunderground, bearsbaits, and del-mart all have forums full of info. if you have questions ill try to answer the best i can.

as far as remelting baits, they are nowhere near using fresh plastic. melting down a zoom soft plastic is useless lol ask me how i know. 

i'm not quite good enought with the airbrush to sell them yet. but i'm working on it lol.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

here are a few more.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i think i took almost all those pics before trimming. lol i gave my dad some of the lizards for christmas and he didnt want me to trim them. he's gone fishing twice and wore them out on that color. it's a little old school with a lil new school. i took the clear purple firetail and added pearl to the purple to make it my own.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great jesse!!


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome. not a freshwater fisherman, mostly salt. this just caught my eye from the main page. Let me know if you do any that compare to a stretch or rapala magnum. I'd love to know what you'd charge for that!


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome Job! They look Great


----------



## MoreBeerPlease (Feb 11, 2011)

I bet that is rewarding as hell to catch a fish on a lure that you made. :notworthy:


----------

